

I'm about to quit my job,take some time off, then maybe move to SF. Any Advice? - StuffMaster

Or ideas to work on?<p>I'm burned out at work and really need a break. My life needs change and I'd love to feel the joy of programming again!<p>I plan to use PHP and Javascript, as well as learn Python. Websites, applications, games, whatever.<p>Ideally I'll create stuff that is demoable and perhaps useful.
======
hparra
I may do the exact same thing! I've already started: my exit interview is this
Thursday.

Statistically, the chances of PG accepting me into this latest YC class are
slim to none, so I'll be spending quite a bit of time loading up on leisure
and knowledge before making the final decision to bootstrap my startup:
training in BJJ/MMA, surfing, and filling in some holes in my CS knowledge. I
never received a formal functional programming education, so I'm powering
through "The Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs" on my nook,
using Clojure instead of Scheme. I would like to learn more about message
queues and NoSQL, maybe some Python like yourself, and clean up some projects
I've recently open-sourced. And ruby-serialport, which I maintain, could use
another release, perhaps a little website too. Heck, I could use a nicer
website...

I have some travel plans as well. Staying with friends in the east coast, and
visiting family in South America. Depending on what happens, I may travel
more. As a Third Culture Kid, I miss the foreign and new very much.
Coincidently, I'm exploring the wild idea of traveling and collaborating with
other developers on OSS, a la Paul Erdos, except without the academic papers,
or the amphetamines.

My only clearcut advice is not to forget about health insurance. The last
thing we need is a broken arm to wipe out our savings.

I wish you the best of luck!

------
Gorbzel
Depending on how lucky you are, you may only have an opportunity to do this
once, maybe twice. +1 to the crowd urging you to wait until you have something
you really feel passionate about.

Also, I'm not sure where you reside, but physically uprooting one's entire
life is usually a pretty intensive process. Doing that WHILE trying to go out
on your own for the first time financially might find you lacking the focus
necessary to settle down and get back to work once you do find your passion.

------
rrhoover
I highly recommend you figure out what you want to do before quitting. Is
there a specific company or industry that you're dying to work in? If so, work
your ass off to get an interview. If you have passion for starting your own
project, do it on the side while you continue to collect a paycheck.

The worst thing you can do is quit and rush into another job that you aren't
passionate about (fyi, SF is expensive).

------
manusuvi
Not sure by moving to San Francisco will relax your brain but if you are to
take break than you should be going away from city life for sometime. Than,
sit down and think what makes you happy or you want to do further in life. I
took 2 months vacation back home India (Punjab) and I must say by brain is as
fresh as clean water (hypothetically speaking).

------
nyxbit
When looking for ideas, consider what you'd enjoy using or a tool you wish
existed. Have a specific idea of something to learn with each project.

If you are looking to learn Python, Learn Python the Hard Way is excellent:
<http://learnpythonthehardway.org/index>

------
dman
Flesh out some ideas to work on before you quit. That way you can tap your
early enthusiasm and freedom to create the product as soon as you quit.

~~~
atehleb2
agree with dman...channeling this initial phase is very important...keep
everything completely ready...because when the initial phase runs out, youre
gonna need some progress done to get you through that next phase

